
Ask HN: What's the Best Learn-Practical-Math with Real Life Examples Resource? - SolveEverything
for significant context based on HN links and comments, I posted a cleaner, formatted version on --<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@SolveEverything&#x2F;ask-hn-learning-math-practically-examples-from-real-life-links-inside-2ea752f8c5d7<p>--<p>An old post, due to the 2000 characters limit.... and was uploaded to:<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;rnywXAVh<p>* http:&#x2F;&#x2F;textuploader.com&#x2F;druk9
======
jimsojim
1) Find the equivalent of Schaum's in any domain, a book of problems with
worked answers.

2) Grind through a bunch of representative problems _without_ studying. Just
give it your best shot, you might be able to figure it out.

3) Check your answers and use this as a form of placement test to identify
deficiencies.

4) Specifically, if you're getting the complex questions right, you understand
the domain. If not, go back to the source material and read it. You'll have a
new focus in reading it as you know exactly what you got wrong and you know
what points to fix.

Doing it this way is (IMO) the most efficient way of spending your learning
time. First do problems with worked answers to find out what you don't know,
then fill the gap with focused effort.

~~~
SolveEverything
i have no idea what you're saying, any links? based on the specific question
asked?

did you (fully) read the context that is linked at top?

